# Do I have depersonalization? My story, please help!



## SINYGirL (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi Everyone!
I'm new here, so my apologies if anything I write is redundant!

About 6 years ago (at 20 years old), I got my first dreaded PANIC ATTACK. I got the usual symptoms, heart racing, choking, dizzy, and then the after-effects of complete spaciness.
Well I remained suffering for 3-4 years, getting panic attacks sometimes 10 times a day. I had to quit my stressful job, and ended up staying home thinking all I needed was some good sleep. 
Eventually, I saw an advertisement on TV for the midwest center for anxiety and depression, and I bought it. 
When I started the program, it was amazing. I felt like I found the answer. Everything I heard related to me and I knew I was on the road to recovery. After a while of being on the program, I had my panic attacks under control.

However, I still had some unresolved symptoms. I had this chronic low-level of spaciness. I felt like my nerves were frazzled, even though I wasn't necessarily stressed or upset. I believe I fell into a deep depression. Up until now, I've seen around 40 specialists in almost every field, and none can give me any answers. I look great, but feel like shhhhhhhh!

I can be in a great mood, but the moment I walk into a store or mall, I become overwhelmed. Lights, people and too many stimulating things can make me feel a bit disoriented. I find myself living with sunglasses on a constant basis. I have no energy for anything. When I try to exercise or nap during the day, my head feels more shot than before. Any type of mental, physical, or stress exertion is debilitating for me. All I want to do is just keep my eyes closed. My eyes feel tired and I feel like I'm in a dream - or just not alive. I believe my symptoms are causing me to feel depressed.

I've become hypersensitive to the way I feel and think chronically about my health. My life went from being a beautiful confident girl to a mom who feels too dizzy to think.

Currently, I'm part of a TMS treatment, as a more natural approach for treatment (I really dont want an anti-depressant)
I'd like to hear from people who have tried natural supplements and were successful in treatment. Or anyone that can offer a sympathetic ear for me.

I've tried the natural approaches or fish oils, magnesium, st johns wort, melatonin, sam-e, holy basil, adrecor, travacor, kavinace, kava kava, with absolutely ZERO results (perhaps I should've taken some on an empty stomach or in conjunction with other supplements.

Are you DP/DR people hyper-sensitive to light, movement, and any other type of stimulation?

Sorry for the long post, looking forward to hearing from everyone


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

hey sinygirl.

sorry to hear about nothing working soo far.

im anti-meds ( as in, i dont want any of those doctors pills coming near me and my body) i created DP without them, ill get rid of them without them.

i had it bad a while ago( definitive times dont exist to me really..just i know it was a while ago) im 22 the now! and have probably had dp for about 3/4/5/6 years ? i donno to be honest. it feels like a while anyways.

but im feeling alot better these days, i think its all down to just accepting it, untill you no longer think about it.

i got to go the now, but ill add more later, ive got a game of football to play VERY Soon, and i havent realised the time lol!

but i felt bad no1 had replied yet.

stay postive dudette!


----------

